# frederyk chopin



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

im proud that i discovered him before dp so i can remember all the emotions i felt when i listened to his pieces. i just love it. even while being dped it is impossible to not enjoy his music❤


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

Reminds me to my time at university, where a professor was also a fan of Chopin and he even was able to play many of his songs on the piano.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> im proud that i discovered him before dp so i can remember all the emotions i felt when i listened to his pieces. i just love it. even while being dped it is impossible to not enjoy his music❤


I am more a Bach fan but I totally second that. Perhaps I discovered most of it after I got DPDR, but it's one of the things I can still enjoy a lot even while on DR. I remember you said somewhere you play music as well? I don't remember which instrument. I am learning the accoustic guitar and I enjoy it a lot. I can guitar binge for hours and I enjoy it even if I am a beginner, I feel I can sort of materialize the emotions my brain is too stuck to produce clearly.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I am more a Bach fan but I totally second that. Perhaps I discovered most of it after I got DPDR, but it's one of the things I can still enjoy a lot even while on DR. I remember you said somewhere you play music as well? I don't remember which instrument. I am learning the accoustic guitar and I enjoy it a lot. I can guitar binge for hours and I enjoy it even if I am a beginner, I feel I can sort of materialize the emotions my brain is too stuck to produce clearly.


wonderful!! i remember when i first started (yes indeed im a musician can play multiple instruments such as guitar, piano and percussion) with guitar in 2012, when my dpdr was quite recent. i forgot all of my symptoms while practicing and it gave me wonderful feelings of worthness and success, the more progress i made. it was for me an undiscovered country of feelings and emotions where my creativity and feelings came together and i felt so fulfilled. unfortunately after i relapsed in 2020, i lost interest in making music, but this slowly recover as well.


----------

